# Folder icons change when dragged to Leopard Dock



## Ncouch (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay, here is something that is currently driving me nuts.

When I drag the Application, Utilities, or other folder with a Tiger icon on it to the Leopard Dock (right hand side) the folder icon changes to something completely different.  I then tried changing the icon to a Leopard folder icon and draqged it to the Leopard Dock with the same results.  The Application folder icon, for example, changed to that of the Address Book icon.

I have tried to find where these alternate icon(s) is/are coming from, but I have not yet found it.

Anyone have any ideas?

TIA.

Sysinfo:
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI
512MB RAM
Leopard 10.5


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a "feature". You are seeing the first item in the folder. I don't know how to change this.

You could add a file with the icon, and name is something like "(space)(space)1"


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 31, 2007)

Ncouch said:


> Okay, here is something that is currently driving me nuts.
> 
> When I drag the Application, Utilities, or other folder with a Tiger icon on it to the Leopard Dock (right hand side) the folder icon changes to something completely different.  I then tried changing the icon to a Leopard folder icon and draqged it to the Leopard Dock with the same results.  The Application folder icon, for example, changed to that of the Address Book icon.
> 
> ...


I'm getting something similar with Leopard. When I place the Applications folder in the dock, the folder disappears leaving all the programme icons piled on top of each other. It looks a mess. Sure they stack out when you click on the 'bundle', but something isn't right here.

I also find that if you place the Home icon in the dock it changes to an application folder icon. Weird.


----------



## alevra (Apr 22, 2009)

just right click on icon, and change from Stack to Folder. The Home icon will show up.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 22, 2009)

At the time that this thread was active, those were not options.  They were added in a point release by Apple somewhere along the way.

Still good information, though.


----------

